# Freigestelltes Bild bearbeiten dass es echt aussieht



## Brie (2. Februar 2006)

Guten Tag,
habe ein Bild ausgeschnitten und auf ein Hintergrund gelegt. Nun ist das Problem dass es irgendwie nicht natürlich aussieht. Man sieht die Konturen irgendwie zu stark.

Kann mir jemand helfen bei diesem Problem?


----------



## Leola13 (2. Februar 2006)

Hai,

sicher kann man dir helfen. Wobei es natürlich von Vorteil wäre das Bild zu kennen. ;-] 

Meistens gibt es folgende Probleme : 

Verschiedene Belichtungssituation, dadurch unterschiedliche Schatten.
Perspektiven sind zu unterschiedlich
Farb(stimmungen) passen nicht zu einander
Harte Kanten am freigestellten Objekt
(sehr) schlechte Qualität des freigestellten Objektes
.....

Poste mal ein Bild und dann sehen wir weiter.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## hotschen (2. Februar 2006)

Exakter freistellen 

Das kann viele Ursachen haben. Haben die Bilder unterschiedliche Perspektiven, wird das nie was. Ähnlich bei unterschiedlicher Beleuchtung, die man aber ggf. noch anpassen kann.
Möglichkeiten beim/nach dem Freistellen: 
-weiche(re) Kante nutzen, oder mit Weichzeichner die Ränder umfahren, alernativ Auswahl aus Objekt, Auswahl verkleinern, weiche Auswahlkante, umkehren, löschen
-Ebene-->Basis-->Rand entfernen

Genaueres kann man aber nur sagen, wenn du das Bild zeigst.


----------



## Peter Klein (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo Brie

Ich denke mal es geht um eine freigestellte Person. Falls nicht, korrigieren bitte.

Es gibt da ein Tutorial, das zeigt wie man mit Masken freistellt, allerdings ist dieses Tutorial geschrieben um korrekt Haare freizustellen und diese Person vor einem neuen Hintergrund einzufügen ohne das man diese häßlichen Kanten hat. Les es Dir mal durch und vielleicht kannst du ja etwa so in der Art, mit dem gesamten Objekt vorgehen.
Aber es gibt noch viele verschiedene Wege Obkekte sehr gut freizustellen.

Ich mache es auch oft mit dem Polygon Lasso, indem ich das Bild sehr hoch einzoome und man so sehr genau arbeiten kann.

Poste doch mal bitte das Foto, damit wir sehen worum es geht. Umso einfacher ist die Hilfestellung.

Hier das Tutorial

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Brie (3. Februar 2006)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnellen antworten. Bei dem Bild handelt es sich um eine Katze die ich ausgeschnitten und auf ein Farbigen Hintergrund gelegt habe.

Ausschneiden tue ich nebenbei gesagt mit dem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug (P). Habe damit eigentlich sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt.

Hier nun das Bild was ich meine.

Für weitere Anregungen bin ich immer dankbar


----------



## hotschen (3. Februar 2006)

Der Zeichenstift ist schonmal ne gute Wahl, wenn auch nicht für alles geeignet. 
Zum Problem: es sieht nicht so aus, als hättest du die o.g. Tipps probiert. Damit klappt das dann nämlich wunderbar.
Schnellschuß:

Edit: Hab grad gesehen, dass die Pfoto etwas zu weich ist...soll ja aber nur das Prinzip zeigen.


----------



## holzoepfael (3. Februar 2006)

"Haarige Angelegenheiten" schneide ich normalerweise nicht mit dem Zeichenstift aus, da sind mir die Kanten eben zu scharf. Das Fell ist aber normalerweise nicht wirklich geometrisch. Hier würde ich mit Ebenenmasken arbeiten, kann man auch ganz schnell wieder verändern, da man nichts löschen muss.
Evtl. wie der hotschen das hvorher gezeigt hat, nooch weichzeichnen.....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Brie (3. Februar 2006)

Vielen dank für die Tips, habe es mit dem Weichzeichner und unter Ebene-Basis-Rand entfernen gemacht. Ergebnis ist super.


----------



## moviemaster (3. Februar 2006)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit, die die meisten nicht kennen oder übersehen, ist der Hintergrundradiergummi. Damit klappt soetwas auch ganz gut. 
Vorausgesetzt du hast keine weiße Katze vor einer weißen Tapete fotografiert. 

Gruß moviemaster


----------



## Rofi (5. Februar 2006)

Hi,


			
				Brie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe ein Bild ausgeschnitten und auf ein Hintergrund gelegt. Nun ist das Problem dass es irgendwie nicht natürlich aussieht. Man sieht die Konturen irgendwie zu stark.


Wenn's nach dem Freistellen ("Ausschneiden") unnatürlich aussieht, ist es oft schwierig noch alles zu retten da es dann bereits zu spät ist. Denn gerade das Freistellen ist ja das A und O bei solchen Bildern.


			
				holzoepfael hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier würde ich mit Ebenenmasken arbeiten, kann man auch ganz schnell wieder verändern, da man nichts löschen muss.


Dies ist auch meiner Erfahrung nach die beste Methode besonders bei schwierigeren Motiven, wie z.Bsp. blonde Haare auf dunklem Hintergrund. Die Haarspitzen oder einzelne Haare erscheinen oft teilweise transparent auf Fotos. Das heißt, sie haben zum Teil ihre eigene und gleichzeitig auch die Farbe des Hintergrunds. Eine echte Herausforderung also!  

Hier zwei Links zu dem Thema. (hier im tut gefunden!)

photoshoptutorials.de
http://www.der-webdesigner.net/index.php?folder=ps_postwork&tutname=haare_freistellen

Allerdings vermisse ich in beiden Links die Nachbearbeitung mit der neuen Hintergrundfarbe. Besonders im zweiten sieht man, dass die Bearbeitung noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Hier wird das oben angesprochene Problem deutlich. In den feinen Haaren sieht man noch die Farbe des ersten Hintergrunds. Das Grau ist bestenfalls günstig, der letzte Schliff zum natürlichen Aussehen fehlt aber noch!

Der Anfang des Problems ist noch unvollständig beantwortet, nähmlich wie man zu einer perfekten Ebenenmaske mit teiltransparenten Bereichen kommt! Werde mich mal umsehn...

Ciao, Rofi


----------



## da_Dj (5. Februar 2006)

Was man grad bei Haaren & Fell nach dem möglichst präzisen Freistellen via Masken noch machen sollte, wie schon erwähnt, die Farbe dem neuen Hintergrund anpassen, z.B. über eine Ebene die auf Farbe ist und dort leicht rüberpinseln. Was sich für mich persönlich grade bei Fell noch bewährt hat ... Wenn ihr mit Masken arbeitet nach dem Ausschneiden an einigen Stellen, grade dort wo es unsauber aussieht mal mit dem *Wischfinger* (ja genau ) und einem etwas "haarigen" Brush etvl. drüber gehen, kann durchaus gute Resultate bieten, die mit dem Pinsel so nur sehr schwer zu erreichen sind.


----------

